# Music Scene in Alberta



## lilROOSTAH (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the music scene like in Alberta? Is there a main area/city for music? If so, how does it compare with other parts of Alberta? What venues are worth checking out for local talent and/or touring bands? And finally, if you were stranded on a desert island with three albums what would they be? Points will be awarded for descriptive answers and awesomeness. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Depends how old you are lol


----------



## lilROOSTAH (Feb 23, 2011)

Sunnydays123 said:


> Depends how old you are lol


Awesome, y'all got age-specific music, never experienced that before, I find it rather intriguing. Are there specific areas for each age group?


----------



## lilROOSTAH (Feb 23, 2011)

Well there's been over 70 views and only one reply, maybe my sarcasm on the first reply scared folks from responding - please know that I didn't mean any harm by it, I was just being playful. I personally don't see how the reply was relevant to my question, I believe that music of any genre can be enjoyed by people of any age, but feel free to tell me otherwise. More importantly, if you know anything about the music scene in Alberta please share it, I'm sure there are others here who'd love to hear what it's like.


----------

